# AVH P3400bh Pioneer problem



## Funderchicken (Dec 12, 2012)

I can not access my phone contacts through my unit. Bluetooth is on and someone can call me and I answer it through the unit via bluetooth but for some reason the phone book does not show my contacts. It did when they set it up but like a dummy I got to messing with it and did something I cant fix. My manual is about 400 miles from me. Any ideas?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF

Look your manual up on line :>)

BG


----------



## Funderchicken (Dec 12, 2012)

Basementgeek said:


> Hi and welcome to TSF
> 
> Look your manual up on line :>)
> 
> BG


If I could figure it out by looking at the online manual I wouldn't have posted asking for help. I tried that and I couldn't find the exact answer. So I am either missing it or do not understand it.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

I have a kenwood and on mine you go into the bluetooth setup menu and there is a place to specify how it handles contacts. Got to be something similar on the Pioneer. Also, are you sure you didn't maybe change something on your phone instead?


----------

